
Git for Node.js and the browser using libgit2 compiled to WebAssembly - mstade
https://github.com/petersalomonsen/wasm-git
======
westurner
This looks useful. Are there pending standards for other browser storage
mechanisms than an in-memory FS?

Would it be a security risk to grant limited local filesystem access by
domain; with a storage quota?

... To answer my own question, it looks like the FileSystem API is still
experimental and only browser extensions can request access to the actual
filesystem: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/FileSystem](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/FileSystem)

~~~
mstade
Actually, looks like emscripten has support for a few different options,
including IndexedDB[1]. I have a use case where we'd like to both use the
local filesystem via Node APIs as well as in-memory in the browser. I asked
the author of wasm-git and it looks like this is possible with a custom
build[2].

[1]: [https://emscripten.org/docs/api_reference/Filesystem-
API.htm...](https://emscripten.org/docs/api_reference/Filesystem-
API.html#filesystem-api-idbfs)

[2]: [https://github.com/petersalomonsen/wasm-
git/issues/3](https://github.com/petersalomonsen/wasm-git/issues/3)

